# Flat Stuff



## NewfGuy (Jan 9, 2007)

If you frequent some of the other "flatwork" forums, you've most likely seend these before, but for those that haven't, here's proof that I make flat things too!  

This is a serving tray that I made for LOML not too long ago:
Cherry and Maple with a Mahogany border






Here's a hall table that I made for a friend that helps me train the Newfies:
Walnut and some nicely figured Pecan veneer:


----------



## johncrane (Jan 9, 2007)

l Love your flat work Guy!


----------



## NewfGuy (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.  Here are a couple of boxes that I also made.
Tiger Maple and Mahogany:





Walnut and Tiger Maple Veneer:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking items, Guy.


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice double doves.  I have been thinking of doing something like that.  Are they half blind, or through double doves wiht the corners as keys?


----------



## NewfGuy (Jan 9, 2007)

Thay're half blind.


----------



## pete00 (Jan 9, 2007)

hmm i was liking the table the best ......
better before you posted the last walnut box, now im liking that the best....[]


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

Started great and only got better with each piece.  Beautiful combinations of woods and fantastic dovetails


----------



## Ligget (Jan 10, 2007)

Guy, fantastic work![:0] I love the table best.....[]


----------



## pmichris (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful table, nice work


----------



## jkoehler (Jan 10, 2007)

Really nice work.
I was wondering how you turn them though?[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 11, 2007)

They're all awesome, but that last box is some of the best work I've ever seen.  Some day, I'll learn to make more intricate joints.
Rob


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Good work, Nice dove tails. Nice grain.


----------



## NewfGuy (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I'm getting ready to start another sofa table for a friend of mine.  After that, it's a walnut and curly maple Demilune table for LOML.  I may get gutsy on the Demilune and turn the legs.  Haven't decided yet if my lathe skills are up to it quite yet.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just had to take another look at your work.  When I get proficient with box joints and dovetails, I'll drop you an e-mail, with some questions on how you do that "lined dovetail joint".  I've got no clue what you even call it, but I've seen it in really high end work, in woodworking mags.
Rob


----------

